# Recomendation for a good inexpensive multi-vitamin



## Uthinkso (Jan 26, 2007)

Its been reccomended to me that I should take a good multi-vitamin every morning. I take two fish oil capsules at night before bed, but haven't settled on a good multi-vitamin.

I went to GNC and looked at places online  and I keep getting conflicting information. What makes one better than the other?


----------



## Phred (Jan 26, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Its been reccomended to me that I should take a good multi-vitamin every morning. I take two fish oil capsules at night before bed, but haven't settled on a good multi-vitamin.
> 
> I went to GNC and looked at places online  and I keep getting conflicting information. What makes one better than the other?


I use ONs Opti-Men (or something like that) from Bulk Nutrition.


----------



## nni (Jan 26, 2007)

ast multi pro, now adam, now vit-min, now ecogreen, mhp activite.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jan 26, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Its been reccomended to me that I should take a good multi-vitamin every morning. I take two fish oil capsules at night before bed, but haven't settled on a good multi-vitamin.
> 
> I went to GNC and looked at places online  and I keep getting conflicting information. What makes one better than the other?



NOW Adam

http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=2240


----------



## ABCs (Jan 26, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> NOW Adam
> 
> http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=2240



That product has a pretty nice compilation of ingrediants.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jan 26, 2007)

ABCs said:


> That product has a pretty nice compilation of ingrediants.




Excellent product at a very good price. Very hard to beat NOW's prices for everyday products.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 27, 2007)

Good deals I'll need to get me some of that.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 29, 2007)

Costco-Kirkland brand Performance Multi Vitamin/Comparable to Centrum performance but half the price.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> NOW Adam
> 
> http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=2240


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 29, 2007)

ebrake74 said:


> Costco-Kirkland brand Performance Multi Vitamin/Comparable to Centrum performance but half the price.




I belong to Costco too. I'll look into this when I go this weekend for groceries.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, the Costco "Kirkland" brand multi is pretty good.  I think I have a years worth for like $12.00 or something like that.  Look at the lists on the back and compare them to a few of the other major brands, almost identical.


----------



## SheLifts (Jan 30, 2007)

i've always used the one a day active formula. 50 tabs for like $8.


----------



## wannabfit (Jan 30, 2007)

How about wal-marts knock-off of the Centrum? Is it any good?


----------



## Misterman (Jan 30, 2007)

I've had problems with multivitamins causing me to be nauseous. Costco, Centrum, and one of the brands they carry in Safeway. I recently tried Now Adam and AST 32x and they didn't cause any problems for me.

Now Adam looks like it has everything that you need. Doesn't have iron, which you really don't need unless you're a woman. Beta Carotene instead of vitamin-A so I can take it with Accutane.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 31, 2007)

Compare the ingredients on the back.  I was diehard centrum performance, then Costco came out with thier performance vitamin which is almost identical to Centrum Performance.  I love it, and also take Costco B-50 complex.


----------



## Big Josh (Jan 31, 2007)

animal pak isnt expensive for what you get


----------



## Trav1809 (Feb 1, 2007)

I like Centrum Forte, its a high potency multi. I get about 3 months worth for about 12 dollars.


----------

